

 Hackitat – A film about political hacking, world wide - subsystem
http://hackitat.com/

======
mamamia
Can't wait to see it when it's finally completed. Perhaps it will fill in the
holes in the hacktivist narrative that We Are Legion left open?

------
dfc
The movie looks really interesting. I cannot figure out when it is expected to
be completed. Does anyone know?

~~~
click170
I thought I saw a Kickstarter page for this a month or two ago but I can't
find it now.

I assume that it making the front page means they met their funding goal? When
I first saw the Kickstarter page they didn't seem very close, but good for
them! I'm excited to see the film.

~~~
octotoad
indiegogo page: [http://www.indiegogo.com/hackitat-a-film-about-political-
hac...](http://www.indiegogo.com/hackitat-a-film-about-political-hacking-
world-wide)

Looks like they were going for $80,000. Almost made it to $30,000.

Looking forward to seeing the end result. I can't get enough of documentaries
on subjects like this that are produced by people that actually have half a
clue.

~~~
cloaca
As a chilean was kind of a surprise to see chimbalab listed as political
hacking. While I agree that control technology for your own es a political
act, there were collectives at the same time doing work on social and
political spaces. Free internet, radio or even tv in 'poblaciones' (excluded
poor places of the city), huge media projects that involved 90% of public
communications from local activists, and even a open, communitary and free
access hacklab. So i'm really forward too see what they have to say.

